
Asian Workers Now Dominate Silicon Valley Tech Jobs - Flopsy
http://www.siliconvalley.com/the-valley/ci_22094415/asian-workers-now-dominate-silicon-valley-tech-jobs
======
guylhem
What is the point of this blatantly racist content of this populistic article
essentially advocating discrimination (oops - I mean 'equal opportunity') over
skills and productivity ??

Some examples: "(companies) import labor from overseas"

(...) "How do you market your products and services to people you don't
understand"

(...) "Berkeley's College of Engineering, which now has an associate dean of
'Equity and Inclusion.'"

I love to say that facts know no ethnicity.

Here I'd say that some people are getting their lunch eaten by other people,
and guess what - it's not the other's fault.

Maybe, just maybe, those who are getting their lunch eaten are just sitting on
their asses, but are not working hard enough, and should work just a little
more instead of whining and complaining how unfair life is.

Nobody owes anything to whiners.

There's absolutely no justification why some people from some ethnicity or
some country should be "given the right" (by whom??) to work less than others,
whose only fault was not winning the birth lottery, and are now making it up
through hard work and dedication.

------
sami36
Racist And idiotic. WTF is that headline supposed to mean. Why don't we
enshrine in the constitution job quotas that must mimic demographic
composition. ie "you're a 50 people company, you need 5 Blacks, 8 Latinos, 2
Asians, 2 other,26 women 1 lesbian, 22 white males, 4 of whom are gays, & a
Rastafarian."

------
venus
It would be nice if we had the linguistic tools to be able to talk about
developments like this without using words like "race". Race, IMO, has little
to do with it - it's all about culture, and asians, especially first and
second generation immigrants, tend to have a far stronger academic
achievement/science study cultural expectation than other common cultures.
There are exceptions, of course, on either side, but I don't think anyone
could argue with the general trend.

And so the numbers play out exactly as one would expect. I'm not in San Fran
but I can tell you the situation is essentially the same here in Sydney. I
have been to meetings with startups where everyone but me is asian! The idea
of working in high-tech, especially in startups, as a career seems to have
been legitimised in the "asian consciousness" over the last decade and, well,
here they are.

I think it's great. More meat for the grinder, and if the alpha Chinese are
showing up it means that computer programming can finally be considered a
prestigious career in the popular reckoning. How far we nerds have come.

------
robryan
H1B1 is still fairly restrictive also, if those requirements were loosened
these same people would have even more competition.

It is a global economy now, people can't just assume that they just need to be
good enough against the traditional demographics. You don't really hear of
people on here that are really dedicated with what they do struggling to find
a decent paying tech position.

------
chubot
What is weird to me as a Chinese-American is that I've been in Silicon Valley
for over 10 years, and somehow managed to avoid all the other Asians.

When I worked at EA I was the only Asian on my team. Everyone was white
American or European (no South Asians either). And at Google I spent 5 years
on my first 2 teams, everybody was white, except for one Chinese guy on the
first team and one Korean guy on the second (neither were Asian-American).
This feels like roughly a 95/5 ratio, not 50/50. On my current team there are
more Asians from abroad, but few Asian-Americans.

Possibly I think there are more Asians in San Jose in tech (the article is
from a San Jose paper) than Asians in SF in tech (although of course there are
many Asians in SF).

Also I will generalize blatantly and say that Asians don't work on games, open
source, and systems programming as much.

------
fourstar
If you have the proper skills, I couldn't care less what race you are in this
industry.

------
xenophanes
I'm white and I can get work. Maybe the other whites who have trouble should
try being as skilled/awesome/smart/responsible/etc as me, or as their asian
competitors.

------
revelation
Of course a culture that emphasizes education leads to people from said
culture to eventually take a majority share in jobs requiring high levels of
education.

There are of course secondary effects. If you are a highly talented person in
China today, and your parents have the means, you will try and go to an
American college.

~~~
Volpe
Or an Australian, UK, Canadian, New Zealand, French, Italian, etc College.
Remember the US isn't the only country in the world. Nor is it the attractive
place it once was.

~~~
w1ntermute
Uh, I'm sure your country is a wonderful place with some great colleges and
companies, but the US is _by far_ the first choice for anyone from Asia
looking to migrate to or study in the West. This phenomenon has only increased
with the rise of the tech industry.

~~~
Volpe
Citation?

------
bcoates
Linked pairs of pie charts are a remarkably uninformative way of showing time-
series information.

------
kiskis
relevant: <http://memegenerator.net/instance/26642605>

------
ucee054
It sure looked to me like Asians already dominated Silicon Valley when I was
there 10 years ago.

